# Sensor de Corriente



## aitortxu85 (Nov 5, 2009)

Buenos dias.

Estoy realizando el proyecto fin de carrera y quiza haya alguno de vosotros me puede ayudar.

En pocas palabras el proyecto consiste en tomar 3 tipos de mediciones, posicion de un motor, intensidad y tiempos de apertura de un interruptor de alta tension, y despues tengo que realizar un control con estos valores mediante labview.

Me an facilitado las curvas del consumo de las bobinas y la corriente no pasa de 6 A. 



Quisiera saber que pasos tengo que seguir para elegir un sensor de corriente.  La medida de corriente no lo podria hacer mediante una Rshunt porque no se le puede añadir ningun elemento al interruptor.  Tiene que ser un sensor externo. Si alguien me prodria indicar algun sensor que haya utilizado o que me prodia servir se lo agradeceria.


Muchar gracias de antemano


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 5, 2009)

Usa un transformador de corriente. Tenes tambien con salida 4-20mA o 0-10V.


----------



## aitortxu85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Muchas gracias Eduardo, pero te tengo que hacer una ultima pregunta. 

Si utilizo este transfromador de corriente, teniendo una corriente maxima de 7A en la primaria, segun lo que he entendido, tendria una corriente de 7mA en la secundaria. Si quisiera tener 10V para el convertidor AD de mi tarjeta de adquisicion.

Si dispongo de una alimentacion de 24V VDc

Emed máx= Imáx x.R = Vmed → R= Vmed/Imáx → R=10/7e-3 ≈ 1k43Ω

Utilizando esta resistencia, que existen segun RS, quisiera saber que exactitud  puedo consegir. En principio,  no tengo la posibilidad de multipiclar en número de espiras.


Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 6, 2009)

aitortxu85 dijo:


> ...Si utilizo este transfromador de corriente, teniendo una corriente maxima de 7A en la primaria, segun lo que he entendido, tendria una corriente de 7mA en la secundaria. Si quisiera tener 10V para el convertidor AD de mi tarjeta de adquisicion.
> Si dispongo de una alimentacion de 24V VDc
> 
> [imagen]
> ...


- La imagen que pusiste es la de un TI (Transformador de Intensidad) con salida 4-20mA (ademas de la bobina hay un circuito dentro) --> *eso significa que con 0A vas a tener en la salida  4mA y con Imax seran 20mA.*

Primero tenes que ver con que relacion de transformacion conseguis y si la salida es ajustable.
A partir de ahi, con la corriente maxima a circular (+ un margen) sacas cuanto sera la de salida y elegis una *R comun* que te de algo *cercano* a los 10V --> despues por soft corregis la lectura (cosa que vas a tener que hacer obligadamente porque con 0A la salida es 4mA).


----------



## aitortxu85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah muchas gracias. No contaba con lo de los 4mA aunque lo ví.

Tendre que seguir mirando a ver si busco otro porque al no poder multiplicar el número de espiras,  no podre ser muy exacto ya que de 4mA a 7mA no hay mucho margen. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 6, 2009)

aitortxu85 dijo:


> Tendre que seguir mirando a ver si busco otro porque al no poder multiplicar el número de espiras,  no podre ser muy exacto ya que de 4mA a 7mA no hay mucho margen.


Los 7mA los sacaste porque hiciste 7A/1000 y en ese tipo de TI no tiene nada que ver.

A vos lo que te tienen que importar es si tenes que medir la *corriente media o la instantanea*, porque de ahi sale si podes usar uno de 0-10V (o 4-20mA) o uno proporcional. 
Y de acuerdo al tipo de modulo de adquisicion que tengas saldra si necesitas o no intercalarle algo de electronica.

Como el proveedor que puse de ejemplo es de Argentina --> no te va a servir.


----------



## aitortxu85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola Eduardo.

Primero te quiero agradecer que tengas esta paciencia conmigo.  

Segundo. Tengo que medir corriente instantánea. El Ti del tipo  RSE lo he descartado, ya que entre el sensor y la tarjeta de adquisición habrá distancia considerable creando así una tensión a debido a la impedancia del hilo. 

Lo que yo quiero saber en todo momento que corriente tengo. El la mayoría de tiempo no tendré corriente en la bobina, por lo que al  utilizando el modelo RSI el sensor me marcara 5.72V. Esto lo puedo restar mediante un restador o también mediante lo puedo hacer en Labview.  Pero si no tengo la opción de multiplicar el número de espiras las espiras (que todavía no me lo han confirmado) voy a tener una sensibilidad bastante escasa. En cambio si le puedo dar por ejemplo dos vueltas la sensibilidad subiría.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 6, 2009)

aitortxu85 dijo:


> Tengo que medir corriente instantánea.


Si tenes que medir corriente instantanea tenes que usar un TI proporcional (solo la bobina), ademas de verificar si la cantidad de lecturas por segundo del modulo de adquisicion alcanza para una digitalizacion decente.
Salvo claro esta, que tengas un concepto equivocado de lo que representa una "corriente instantanea" y una "corriente media". 

Por otro lado, no das importancia a si el motor es de continua o alterna  ni la precision de la medicion (nunca lo dijiste), factores decisivos en la eleccion de los elementos de medicion. 
Informatico tal vez ? 



> Lo que yo quiero saber en todo momento que corriente tengo. El la mayoría de tiempo no tendré corriente en la bobina, por lo que al  utilizando el modelo RSI el sensor me marcara 5.72V. Esto lo puedo restar mediante un restador o también mediante lo puedo hacer en Labview.  Pero si no tengo la opción de multiplicar el número de espiras las espiras (que todavía no me lo han confirmado) voy a tener una sensibilidad bastante escasa. En cambio si le puedo dar por ejemplo dos vueltas la sensibilidad subiría.


Eso seria si elegis mal el TI.
En caso de que el apropiado sea uno de estos, tenes que comprar de 4-20mA *para 10A*  y *colgarle una R de 560ohm*.
--> Con 7A en la fase y vas a tener en la entrada del modulo 
Vmod = 0.56*(16*7/10+4) = 8.5V
y sin corriente 
Vmod = 0.56*4 = 2.24V


Si nunca llegaras a 7A podes aumentar  la R a 680ohms
.


----------



## aitortxu85 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kaixo Eduardo.

Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda. pero no puedo utilizar ni el TI ni un sensor de efecto hall porque la corriente que tengo que medir es en continua. Sabes si a parte del sensor mediante resistencia shunt tengo otra opción para poder medir esta corriente.

Un saludo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 11, 2009)

si la corriente es continua, SI podes usar un sensor de efecto hall, unos que andan muy bien son los de honneywell, y sino construirlo tu mismo con un nucleo de ferrite con un entre hierro dentro del circuito magnetico y ahi intercalar el sensor hall


los sensorer hall entregan una tension proporcional al flujo del campo magnetico que lo atraviesa por ende, si el area transversal no varia y el flujo si, lo que te interesa saber es la densidad de flujo que habra en el nucleo y por ende a traves del sensor hall

por otro lado, la fuerza magneto motriz, o amper x vuelta =  la densidad de flujo x la suma de las reluctancias. como la que predomina es la reluctancia del entre hierro (hasta mil veces mayor que la del nucleo) se puede simplificar como:

FMM = I x N = B x  ( Lg/ Uo)

donde:
N son las vueltas del inductorsito
I es la corriente que atraviesa N
B es la induccion magnetica en tesla
Lg es la longitud del gap o entre hierro en metros
Uo es la permeabilidad del vacio (4PI x 10^-7)

1 Tesla = 10000 Gauss


----------



## G4BR1 (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola, yo tengo un problema parecido.
Necesito medir una corriente alterna de 0 a 25 amperios y obtener una señal de 0 a 10 voltios proporcional a esta. Esto lo e solucionado con un dispositivo del toroide, pero hay otra cuestion que debo resolver.
Necesito medir una corriente continua de 0 a 75 amperios y obtener de nuevo una señal de 0 a 10 voltios.
¿Alguien me podría ayudar?
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2011)

Usá el buscador, ya que ese tema se trató muuuuuuchas veces , hay unos chips que hacen eso por efecto Hall


----------

